# just keep watching it...



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epFvWrJKL54&feature=related


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 17, 2011)

Wat.


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Wat.


 right?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Should be in Lynx Pl0x dude.


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Should be in Lynx Pl0x dude.


 thanks. didn't know what that was until now.


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2011)

I am frightened.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 17, 2011)

If I didn't know better I would say this was staged.

And oh my god I want one


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

Azure said:


> I am frightened.


 I think that only shows that you are sane.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 18, 2011)

wat. where the hell did that come from? :O


----------

